# Verzeichnisgröße anzeigen



## White_Sephi (30. März 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem das mir bei meinen Verzeichnissen immer nur die Blockgröße 4096 angeziegt wir.
Wie kann ich das umstellen, dass mir hier die individuelle Verzeichnisgröße angezeigt wird?

bzw. was gibt es für einen Befehl, mit dem ich mir die Größe von Verzeichnissen und Unterverzeicnissen anzeigen lassen kann?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Sephi


----------



## GFX-Händchen (30. März 2005)

Welchen Befehl hast du bis jetzt benutzt? _ls -l_ ?
Hast du mal geschaut ob _man ls_ was zeigt?


----------



## melmager (30. März 2005)

den platzbedarf eines verzeichnisses ermittelt man mit

du verzeichnis

du = disk use


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2005)

Sinnvoll ist dabei die Verwendung des Parameters -h
Also *du -h*
Der zeigt Dir das dann nicht in Bytes an sondern je nachdem was sinnvoll ist. Dann kannst Du Dir das Umrechnen sparen wenn's nicht nur Bytes sonder MegaBytes oder so sind.


----------



## imweasel (31. März 2005)

Hi,

die Summe der Größen aller Unterverzeichnisse kann man mit dem Parameter *-s* sich anzeigen lassen.


----------



## White_Sephi (31. März 2005)

Ja vielen Dank erst mal.

Wie kann ich denn die Anzeige vom ls -l ändern, das statt 4096 hier die Gesamtgröße des Verzeichnisses angeziegt wird? geht das?

drwxrwxrwx   1 user     group           4096 Dec 14 15:41 Events

Danke

Sephi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2005)

Das hab ich mit ls noch nie probiert, aber ich glaub dafuer ist es auch nicht zustaendig.
Dafuer gibt's ja, wie gesagt, du 
Ansonsten check mal die auch schon angesprochene man-Page, ueber *man ls*
Weiterhin gibt's noch die Moeglichkeit den Source von ls zu manipulieren falls die Funktion nicht drin ist. Also eine Art kombiniertes ls und du 
Die Sourcen von ls und du findest Du, glaub ich, in den coreutils.


----------

